# refugium lighting



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a space in my sump that I want to make a refugium. 12X12X12 inches ( I haven't put substrate in yet). 
What do ppl use to light their refugiums with??? I have under the stand lights but would like a stand alone fixture/bulb to grow the beneficial algae/grasses.

Where do I go to get either the bulb and/or fixture?

Thanking you for any help,

Mike.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

One, don't bother with substrate. Just something more to clean. Just toss some dry rock rubble in.

Cheato over that. To light it. Get a cheap light fixture. I got mine at HD. It has a clamp on it, easy to attach/hang over the fuge. While at HD, grab a PC flood light. I will bet its 2700K, or 6500K. The 6500K is what you are looking for. It will spot that 12" x 12" nicely, and give a good spectrum for the cheato to grow.

Light the fuge with a reverse cycle (opposite) of the main DT, and it will lessen the PH swing that happens at night when the lights go off.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey thanks for your help JT.
I went to my neighbourhood HD looking for lightbulbs. How the heck can you figure the Kelvin temperature of the lights? I looked hard at the packages, but all I saw was Par, warm/daylight and lumens.
What about grow lamps? I saw a few of those but again no K temp of the colour.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

went on-line and found the bulb I want. Got the SKU number and will chase it down soon.
Thanks!


----------

